# Beach going crazy this morning



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Went out for beach jog towards chicken bone beach about 9am. Lots of bait balls and bait schools the whole way and back, with fish bustin them up pretty good. All the way from near beach out about 1/2 mile. 

Hard to tell what what was doing the feeding, but there were a couple kayakers working them. Maybe they will give us a report later.

Real cool to watch. North wind has surf laid down. Lots pf splashing as far as I could see.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Watched it from my 13th floor condo from about dawn till 6:30 this am. Been going off since yesterday evening.

Guessing lots of bonita/ladyfish, and maybe a spanish and small king here and there. Didn't see any smokers skying.


----------



## DanielSon28 (Mar 16, 2015)

Saw the same thing down by Portifino while out yak fishing. There were thousands of threadfin herring, cigar minnows, and hardtails. Saw one big tarpon surface along with a smoker sky out the water. It was non stop action from sunrise all the way until noon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Same thing was happening at Johnson Beach yesterday morning.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

I was fishing Navarre Beach the other morning and I have never seen so many schools of bait fish. One school after the other up and down the beach. Something small was hitting them close to shore and I could not figure out what it was.


----------

